# Teen kills chupacabra



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Here we go again.









http://www.ksdk.com/news/article/267778/71/Texas-teen-claims-he-killed-a-chupacabra


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

One less to worry about sucking the blood out of Bar-d's live stock.

The mexicans are sending them north so they can sell us thier beef.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Video wouldn't play! Coyote right?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Most likely a yote stricken with mange would be my guess. The lad said he saw the animal walking and it stopped and started to shake. Got his dad who shot it at about 200 feet. It was hairless. They did take some samples of tissue and hair...but wait...they said it was hairless.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A note to his Dad: If he ain't smart enough to know that's a coyote, he ain't smart enough to be handling a gun. Slap your boy and then yourself... twice !

I shot a big foot!! oh sorry it was the guy next door with a beard !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well said, Very true Don.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Don you shot your neighbor with the beard...remind me to shave mine off.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Of COURSE it's real! I told you guys I saw the Chupacabra in Nicaragua last November remember?!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I seen one on another thread posted on this very site. It was among the worst ever taxidermy mounts--- http://www.predatortalk.com/trapping-fur-handling/2776-worst-taxidermy-mounts-ever.html These mangy coyotes sure get folks riled-up about the Chupacabra. Fact is, they don't even look like the critter (walks on two legs, has red eyes, spines all on the back, has fangs that can puncture the throat, then sucks the blood, and generally hangs out in the vacinity of livestock). What this looked like is a mangy coyote, and thankfully the boy shot it. Ebbs, did you shoot that mangy dog?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Ebbs, did you shoot that mangy dog?


He was out of the country. I think he would have ended up on that show, "Locked up abroad".


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> He was out of the country. I think he would have ended up on that show, "Locked up abroad".


Definitely would have found my way to jail had I done it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> One less to worry about sucking the blood out of Bar-d's live stock.
> 
> The mexicans are sending them north so they can sell us thier beef.


I may have to send the young man a thank you note. Mangy coyote, pure and simple. I have shot a few around here myself. Maybe the next one I shoot, I'll call a news conference. "Well, I'sa standin rat over thar a feedin my cows and all of a sudden it just appeared. I shot tha critter and went to the cabin and fetched thu missus. We was all bumfuzzled at whut it wuz. I finnly figgered out it was a choopicabra, cuz I done seen um on Predator Talk."


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very funny bar-d!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like pandalerium to me.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:



> I may have to send the young man a thank you note. Mangy coyote, pure and simple. I have shot a few around here myself. Maybe the next one I shoot, I'll call a news conference. "Well, I'sa standin rat over thar a feedin my cows and all of a sudden it just appeared. I shot tha critter and went to the cabin and fetched thu missus. We was all bumfuzzled at whut it wuz. I finnly figgered out it was a choopicabra, cuz I done seen um on Predator Talk."


OK, I liked this one. Even if a little heart does show up next to my name.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers call those news people and maybe even Winfery to have a live interview on the tv. We all will support you cause we know they are taking over ... soon they will be sold as pets from Nicaragua.

PETA...Adopt a Chupacabra


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, you know there are a bunch of idiots that will breed them and try to make a buck, and of course they'll interbreed them too and we'll end up with a bunch of retarded chupacabras running around loose because someone got tired of yelling at it for whizzing on the carpet so they just let it go. Geez.... people.....what are you gonna do ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Then they become protected because someone says they are rare and there are not enough of them...we need a count. Lets hire the government to find out how many there are.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Speaking of that.... the looming Government shutdown has prompted the Obama administration to require the USF&W service to immediatly consider 57 ? species, and wheather they should be put on the endangred species list.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my...how far will this go ?

If that is for real, it is scary. Whats next ?


----------

